# How does Karkulín ze střechy say "Det är en världslig sak" in Czech?



## Ymmu M'Kursa

How does Karkulín ze střechy say "Det är en världslig sak" in Czech?
I searched the Internet for
to je světská věc
to je všední věc
to jsou světské věci
but it seems to me all those are wrong. I looked for the book - there's no free book in czech on the net. I looked for quotes. No quote is found. So I post the question here.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

As it doesn't seem to be available on the internet (so we can't search for your sentence), you're hoping that someone who has the book at home will read through all 200 pages (POČET STRAN 200) of it to find your sentence?


----------



## Ymmu M'Kursa

Enquiring Mind said:


> As it doesn't seem to be available on the internet (so we can't search for your sentence), you're hoping that someone who has the book at home will read through all 200 pages (POČET STRAN 200) of it to find your sentence?


I'm very sorry. I just hoped that someone remembers the words I'm looking for. Now I see that Karkulín just isn't popular in modern Czech Republic. I'm sorry once again.


----------



## Pavlous

Hello, I didn't read your book, but I can say 
Všední - when we talk about something which is usual or it is happening often
Světská - some historical context, in medieval there were rulers and Catholic Church.
Catholics had their power over spiritual things. Rulers (for example Kings, barons etc.) had power over people ( this ruler's power was called "světská moc")
Světští lidé - it's a slang word. People who are living and traveling in wagons. They own circuses etc.
I hope it will help.


----------



## Cautus

Hello Ymmu M'Kursa,
Karkulín ze střechy *doesn't exist online in Czech as subtitles, an ebook or other electronic forms* neither.
This prevents me from getting further information. 
I suppose that this catchphrase "*Det är en världslig sak!*" is frequent. (Karlssons återkommande kommentar, ur Lillebror och Karlsson på taker.)
So could be easy to find it, but there is no online source to hear/read it in Czech.
Due to I recommend you watch a movie online and get it, or read a book.
I am sorry, this Hero isn't so popular as in other countries, so nobody here can answer your question.



Ymmu M'Kursa said:


> Now I see that Karkulín just isn't popular in modern Czech Republic. I'm sorry once again.


We know... see this:
In Russia Karlsson on the Roof is the most popular character of them all. With his irreverent attitude toward the establishment, he probably had a very important function to fill in the former Soviet Union. ...
For more visit: _astridlindgren.com/en/characters/karlsson-on-the-roof_


----------

